# Lawrence Funderburke is a weird dude



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

From SLAM Magazine (June 1998)










_Off the court, Funderburke reads the Bible daily and is particularly interested in Biblical prophecy. *He believes that the end of the world is near and that it will shorten his NBA career. "I talk a lot about prophecy and the end of the world. Some guys say, 'If it's going to end, what do you save money for?' They really get on me about that, buy I know that it's going to come true."*_


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:| He must know what he's talking about.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Well, it's 2003 now and refs are still blowing their whistles. I wonder when 'Burke thought it would come to an end by; he said that in 98. . .


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

so many chacters on this team. id love to hear what goes on in the lockeroom.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> so many chacters on this team. id love to hear what goes on in the lockeroom.


:yes: 
The trio of Pollard, Funderburke, and Christie sure are characters.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> The trio of Pollard, Funderburke, and Christie sure are characters.


lol, isn't Cristie even weirder ?

I heard that his wife wouldn't even let him talk to other women...:krazy:


----------



## mbibs MISSES (Jul 7, 2003)

yeah but thats none of our business I love Doug so if thats what makes him happy...then by all means, of course I'd never be able to live that way and I find it pretty damn weird.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

BUMP! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

crazy christians.


----------

